# Fictional characters you relate to



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Be the most honest possible! 

I relate to: 

*Ródion from ''Crime and Punishment'' 
Type: INTJ 5w4-4w5-8w9 

*









He lives in a big anguish for his own existence and so he commits a murder of an old lady, to see if he was so that great as Napoleon. In other words, he was trying to prove himself being the what he calls ''extraordinary man'', the one who are above law and society rules. I relate a lot to this character cause he was so out of touch with society, a complete hermit, and completely isolated. He saw people has invasions of his personal ''bubble'' and I relate a lot to that.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I've always kind of related to Sirius Black from the _Harry Potter_ books.

"Of course you do, dear. He's better than he seems," they told me. And that about says it all.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't have the power to relate to others =(

There must be someone, but I guess I don't pay enough attention.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Temperance Brennan (from Bones): ISTJ 513
Bones is probably the closest character to my personality that I'm aware of. (But I don't watch a lot of TV.) Right down to "I don't know what that means" whenever someone mentions pop culture. Interpersonally clueless and distant but has the capability to be warm and caring. Only thing missing is (as far as I remember) the more "casual" aspect of my personality.

Zoey (from Firefly): 6w5
The "normal" me.

Kaylee (from Firefly): 7w6
The "happy" me. No, really.

Liz Lemon (from 30 Rock): INTJ
Actually to be fair, I'm pretty similar to LL as well... I just lack the money and ability to write humorously. She's more verbose than I am, more into food than me. _Very _ obviously 3-fixed, whereas I have few 3ish motivations. But we share the awkward, well-intentioned, can-be-mean style.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh, boy. Here goes.
(I haven't ever tried enneatyping these characters before, so please have mercy on my soul when I screw it up badly aah)

Jemma Simmons - Marvel's Agents of SHIELD
- INFJ - 2w1-5w4-1w2 so/sp

Hermione Granger - Harry Potter series
- ISTJ - 1w2-6w5-3w4 sp/so


_And to a lesser extent:_
Willow Rosenberg - Buffy the Vampire Slayer
- INFP - 4w5-6w7-9w1 sp/so

Simon Tam - Firefly
- INTJ - 5w6-1w9-2w1 sp/sx


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

For me it's

1. Alyosha Karamazov from The Brothers Karamazov - INFP - 9w1

2. Ofelia from Pan's Labyrinth - INFP - 9w1?

3. Private Witt from The Thin Red Line - INFP? - 9w1?

4. Pierre Bezukhov from War and Peace - INFP - ?

5. Prince Myshkin from The Idiot - INFP - ?


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I actually wanted to mention Gregor Samsa, haha.

I also related a lot to Chris McCandless from Into the Wild by the way.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I will try.
I am not sure I relate to them because I think I am like them or because I idolize some of their traits.

I relate to Takaki Tono from 5 centimeters per second
I don't remember him well, so I could be wrong, but my memory of him is that he is intelligent, introspective, solitary, self-absorbed, a bit nihilist, resigned, melancholic, disillusioned, brooding, contemplative, a bit romantic, caught in ordinariness, just trying to move forward, without purpose, aimless. I relate to that. Not always though. It's more like some part of me I am moderately attached to because it feels meaningful to me and because it is romantic to think of me as that person.

* *

























































I also relate to Tae-Suk from 3-Iron and the protagonist of The Following.
Both are like ghosts. The first one trespasses unoccupied homes and leaves no trace. The second one follows strangers in the street at the beggining of the movie and then also trespasses their homes to steal personal objects. I kinda relate to that. That sense of being there but unnoticed. It's mere fantasy. People watching as a lifestyle. Wanting to be part of the life of someone else, of their story. That longing. 

* *

















































I also relate to Chris McCandless from Into the Wild too. Based on a real story. Secretly, he's been plotting a way to disappear from everyone and everything he knows without saying a word to anyone, not even his closed ones. He wanted to reconnect with his wild side, with oneself. He learns survival skills. He got rid of possessions, donated his money to charity. There was a strong desire to be self-sufficient, to be without. Later he realizes life only makes sense when shared with others. Tragic. He's later found dead. I relate to that desire. The desire to disappear. To be on my own.

* *


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

piscesfish said:


> Willow Rosenberg - Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> - INFP - 4w5-6w7-9w1 sp/so
> 
> Simon Tam - Firefly
> - INTJ - 5w6-1w9-2w1 sp/sx


Willow is 6w7 sp/sx, 6w7-9w1-2w1  Not sure where you see 4w5? I can relate to her a bit, too.

Never typed Simon before... I'd probably say 3w2/2w3 core, actually, but I'd have to rewatch. A 1 and 5 fix is likely, but I doubt 5 is his core (and I could see 6 being a possibility for his head fix).


----------



## aerotropic (Feb 17, 2015)

Paradigm said:


> Willow is 6w7 sp/sx, 6w7-9w1-2w1  Not sure where you see 4w5? I can relate to her a bit, too.
> 
> Never typed Simon before... I'd probably say 3w2/2w3 core, actually, but I'd have to rewatch. A 1 and 5 fix is likely, but I doubt 5 is his core (and I could see 6 being a possibility for his head fix).


Would you mind elaborating on your typing of Willow? I always saw her as a Sexual Five, but I've only watched a small portion of the series, and that typing never quite fit her completely. 6w7 certainly seems plausible.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

aerotropic said:


> Would you mind elaborating on your typing of Willow? I always saw her as a Sexual Five, but I've only watched a small portion of the series, and that typing never quite fit her completely. 6w7 certainly seems plausible.


I typed her as that a long time ago:



Paradigm said:


> I understand why you think Willow's anger is 8ish, but we have to remember that she was in _a lot of pain_. When one gets into that sort of pain, it's almost impossible to put a type to them. Pain isn't really a trait as much as it is a byproduct of a bad situation.
> 
> Tbh, I really think Willow is a 6, and I think she's still a 6 even when she goes "Dark." I think her reaction is... it's vengeance, yes, but it stems from crippling loyalty. Tara was everything to her, she said it herself. Her ground was taken from under her feet when Tara died. She had no more security; the Scooby gang was drifting, she was still rebounding, I'm pretty sure she felt like she was useless. So she reacted. Violently.
> 
> ...


If you follow that quote, I think there should be more discussion on it and other characters.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Katniss from Hunger Games, Ripley from Alien, Lara Croft, basically any (female) survivalist gets my blood boiling :th_love:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Moist von Lipwig from the Discworld series. Restless, prone to do stupid shit when bored, but a nice person deep down somewhere.

And a long list of _villains_ that I can understand but not agree with because of their methods: The illusive man (Mass effect) or Zaheer (Avatar the legend of Korra) for example.

When a few of my friends and I talked about what superheroes we would be, they all got good ones: The friend who has trouble with his temper is the Hulk, the really moral one is captain america etc... I got Loki...

Someone else once described me as a very nice and wise snake.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Stannis Baratheon - Saga of Ice and Fire, or "Game of Thrones" if you prefer.. 











Inspector Javert - Les Miserables


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

✩ Rose Tyler from Doctor Who
✩ Leslie Knope from Parks and Recreation
✩ Callie Torres from Grey's Anatomy (this is moreso 13 year old me, but still)
✩ Willow Rosenberg from Buffy the Vampire Slayer (this is moreso 8 year old me, but still)
✩ Ariel from The Little Mermaid (timeless)
✩ Rapunzel from Tangled (recent but still timeless)

My guess is that most of the people on this list are 7s or 7-fixed. Definite 7s are Rose Tyler, Ariel, and Rapunzel. I would guess Callie Torres is probably also a 7, or maybe a 6. Willow is a 6w7. Leslie Knope is probably a 1w2, but with a 7w6 fix. (Also played by Amy Poehler, a 7w6.) So...in that way, not a very versatile list. 

sidenote: i think someone on these forums used stars as bullet points and it was cute so i stole it. thanks @ whoever that was and have a great day !


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Ik3 said:


> Inspector Javert - Les Miserables


Oh, wow! Yes!! Javert is one of my favorite fictional characters ever, and I've always related to him just a little bit. I was just talking to a friend about how if I could play any role in the entire realm of musical theatre, I would play Javert. Such a beautiful, complex character. Granted, I haven't read the Victor Hugo novel, so I don't know where I stand with Inspector Javert outside of the musical. But I'm sure I would love him there, too.

I wonder if there is something about Javert that draws 7s to him.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> My guess is that most of the people on this list are 7s or 7-fixed. Definite 7s are Rose Tyler, Ariel, and Rapunzel.


Hm, I figured Self-pres 6w7 made sense for Rapunzel. She longs for adventure, but is held back by fear until she finds someone to guide her, etc. Of course, I might be a little biased since she's kinda relatable indeed. :tongue:



justforthespark said:


> I wonder if there is something about Javert that draws 7s to him.



Well, he's quite a type 1 isn't he. Could have something to do with it. (I like the character, but not someone I relate to, lol)


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Kink said:


> Hm, I figured Self-pres 6w7 made sense for Rapunzel. She longs for adventure, but is held back by fear until she finds someone to guide her, etc. Of course, I might be a little biased since she's kinda relatable indeed. :tongue:
> 
> 
> Well, he's quite a type 1 isn't he. Could have something to do with it. (I like the character, but not someone I relate to, lol)


I suppose sp 6w7 makes sense too! I still think she's a 7w6, but it's undeniable that both 6 and 7 are there. We both have our own biases, so I definitely won't fight you on this!  She's a fantastic character. (And undeniably an ENFP - can we agree on that? I've seen her typed as ENFJ and ESFJ but I maintain that just because you care about how your actions affect other people, that doesn't automatically make you Fe-dominant.)

And yes, Javert is the most type 1 character I've ever seen. I love him so much...he only tried to do what was right...my child


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@_justforthespark_
I'm not the best at MBTI typings, but I agree she comes across as more of an ENFP too.

And yeah, characters like Javert can be pretty likeable. Even when they aren't very nice, they'll do what they see as right, so...


----------



## Rainbow Eyes (Feb 25, 2015)

Pinkie Pie MLP

Randomly singing
Loves sweets
Loves making people happy
Can be annoying
Loves the color pink
Hyper
Crazy
Genius who looks incompetent
Loves parties
Loves making others laugh


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Lots of very different characters. The only thing they all have in common is that they're probably all perceivers. (With the exception of: possibly Eric, Malcolm, Linda)

JD-Scrubs
Turk-Scrubs
Kim-Scrubs
Tomo-Azumanga Dayoh 
Tai-Questionable Content 
Michael-American The Office
Ron-Harry Potter
Fez-That '70s Show
Eric-That '70s show
Jackie-Roseanne
Brighton-The Nanny
Doug-King of Queens
Francis-Malcolm in the Middle
Malcolm-Malcolm in the Middle
Hal-Malcolm in the Middle
Andy-Parks and Recreation
Tina-Bob's Burgers
Gene-Bob's Burgers
Linda-Bob's Burgers
Barba-SVU
Ricky-Trailer Park Boys


And what's up with people liking Javert? I hate that guy. I'm not really the cop liking type though.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Kitfool said:


> And what's up with people liking Javert? I hate that guy. I'm not really the cop liking type though.


I guess they like the "Doing your duty no matter what but somewhere down there still having a heart" thing.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Fictional character that i relate most to is this guy on the left. Ulquiorra Cifer.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Renton Thurston from Eureka 7










The naive dreamer who grows to be more self-sufficient and responsible through life experience


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

stultum said:


> I guess they like the "Doing your duty no matter what but somewhere down there still having a heart" thing.


I guess I just can't respect or relate to someone who mindlessly does their duty and wastes their whole life pursuing a good person when they could be doing something actually useful. And I didn't find him to be particularly three dimensional. It's not like I can't relate to antagonists in general because I totally can. I guess I am just the anti 1.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Kitfool said:


> I guess I just can't respect or relate to someone who mindlessly does their duty and wastes their whole life pursuing a good person when they could be doing something actually useful. And I didn't find him to be particularly three dimensional. It's not like I can't relate to antagonists in general because I totally can. I guess I am just the anti 1.


I think the beauty of his story is that he did waste his life. That's why I love him so much, because his story is so tragic. He strives for so long to do what he knows is right, only to find out that everything he's ever known to be morally true is not. His entire world goes from something perfectly punctuated to a series of rapidly dissolving question marks, essentially, and after that, what? There is no way to go on. 

But I understand. He's the perfect type 1 anti-hero, so if that's not your thing, you probably won't be that interested. Just like how I don't give a fuck about Loki or Snape or any of those other villains/anti-heroes(?) that lots of people get super worked up about. I'm interested in dissecting them as people, but they don't pull my heart strings.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Kitfool said:


> And what's up with people liking Javert? I hate that guy. I'm not really the cop liking type though.


He kills himself over making a mistake. What's not to like

Okay, @justforthespark explained it better I guess.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

@justforthespark @Kink my favorite part was when he died. >.< Finally a happy ending. I was like "YES! FINALLY! What a d-bag."

I much prefer Snape and Loki, but if we're talking about tragic stories, I still think Snape is way more relateable as a sympathetic antagonist. Loki is just awesome but not what I would call sympathetic. I suppose you could call Javert a victim of society, but still. Not for me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@Kitfool
I find they all have some charm, myself. I'm even kind of proud of myself when I manage to _not _fall for an asshole character. I can be such a cliche fangirl, sigh. =P


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

@Kitfool Fair enough!

That reminds me of one of my favorite quotes - "I was a victim of a series of accidents, as are we all." Kurt Vonnegut, from The Sirens of Titan. Is it not true? We can do what we can to change our fate









but accidents will still happen. Life will still happen. 

Of course, not everything in life is an accident - everything that happens is just a series of cause-to-effect relationships that bounce off one another, some of which are accidental (that's life happening to you) and some of which are intentional (that's you happening to life). But still. A good quote.

In the interest of staying on topic, which I seem to have a lot of difficulty in doing as of late: I relate to Starfire from Teen Titans. The 2003 TV show, I mean, not the comics or the show they're making now. On a similar note, Usagi of Sailor Moon fame.


----------

